# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Cholesterol - Artikels

## Agnes574

*Cholesterol: dieet en goede gewoonten* 

Een te hoog cholesterolgehalte kan met geneesmiddelen verlaagd worden, maar uw dieet en uw levensstijl zijn minstens even belangrijk. 

Hier volgen een aantal gewoonten die goed zijn om aan te leren en andere die u zou moeten afleren in de strijd tegen cholesterol.

*Gewoonten om af te leren om cholesterol te vermijden
*Gewoonten om aan te leren in de strijd tegen cholesterol


*Gewoonten om af te leren om cholesterol te vermijden*

Een te hoog gehalte aan 'slechte' cholesterol is soms eerder een kwestie van genetica dan van slechte voedingsgewoonten. Maar als uw arts onlangs een hypercholesterolemie gediagnosticeerd heeft, zijn dit misschien slechte gewoonten die u kunt proberen af te leren om uw cholesterolgehalte te verlagen.

*Eten zonder beperkingen*
Een gezond gewicht hebben en overgewicht vermijden zijn zeer belangrijk als men zijn cholesterolgehalte wil beperken. 

Weet u niet hoe u te werk moet gaan om te vermageren? 
*Begin met een zeer eenvoudige strategie: verklein de porties die u gewoonlijk eet. 
*Hebt u de gewoonte om uw bord tweemaal te vullen, dan doet u dat vanaf nu slechts eenmaal. 
*Leg minder grote porties op uw bord of gebruik kleinere borden. 
*Wanneer u de maaltijd klaarmaakt, doet u er goed aan de hoeveelheden af te meten in plaats van op goed geluk de pan te vullen. 

Zelfs als u niets anders aan uw eetgewoonten wijzigt, is dit dikwijls al een goed begin.


*Koken met boter*
Naast de hoeveelheid voedsel, kunt u ook de kwaliteit van uw maaltijden in vraag stellen. 

*Begin al met koken zonder boter. Vervang boter door plantaardige oliën die uw gehalte aan 'goede' cholesterol zullen verhogen (lijnolie of koolzaadolie bijvoorbeeld). 
*Als u merkt dat u de boter echt mist, eet dan af en toe een boterham met boter. 
*U zult ervan genieten en u zult in staat zijn om de hoeveelheden beter te beheersen.


*Vlees eten bij elke maaltijd*
Vlees eten bij elke maaltijd is bij ons een gewoonte. 

*Het gaat zelfs zo ver dat heel wat mensen moeite hebben om een maaltijd zonder vlees klaar te maken. 
*Wie het toch probeert, zal merken dat afwisseling in de keuken tot lekkere alternatieven kan leiden. 
*Ontdek bijvoorbeeld de peulvruchten, die rijk zijn aan vezels, caloriearm zijn, niet duur zijn... en die geen cholesterol bevatten. 


*Gewoonten om aan te leren in de strijd tegen cholesterol*

*Bij elke maaltijd fruit en groenten eten*
Wie veel fruit en groenten eet, heeft meestal een lager cholesterolgehalte dan mensen die weinig fruit en groenten eten. 
Wat speelt hierbij een rol: de vezels, de antioxidanten of het feit dat wie veel fruit eet minder geneigd is om voedingsmiddelen te eten die rijk zijn aan cholesterol? 
Moeilijk te zeggen, maar deze tip is in elk geval gemakkelijk om in de praktijk om te zetten!


*Vis eten.*
Vis, in het bijzonder vette vis zoals zalm, forel of tonijn, bevat heilzame essentiële vetzuren, die het gehalte aan 'goede' cholesterol verhogen. 
Denk er dus aan minstens tweemaal per week vis te eten in plaats van vlees. Als u vindt dat verse vis te duur is, denk dan aan diepvriesproducten, conserven... of zelfs aan de eenvoudige surimi, die veel voedingswaarde heeft, hoewel men hem geen gastronomische kwaliteiten kan toeschrijven.


(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

*Cholesterol en voedingsvetten: leer etiketten en verpakkingen lezen!* 

Het is vaak niet gemakkelijk uw weg te vinden in de massa voedingsmiddelen die u aangeboden worden en het wordt zelfs nog moeilijker als u een te hoog cholesterolgehalte hebt. 

Hoe komt u te weten of een product vetten bevat en om welke hoeveelheid het gaat? Op dit gebied is het bijzonder nuttig etiketten en verpakkingen te kunnen ontcijferen. We geven u een aantal richtlijnen om op de juiste manier etiketten te lezen.

*De rol van de voeding bij een te hoog cholesterolgehalte
*Zichtbare of verborgen vetten?
*Leer de etiketten lezen om gewicht te verliezen en om uw cholesterolgehalte te verlagen
*Aanbevolen dagelijkse hoeveelheid (ADH)


*De rol van de voeding bij een te hoog cholesterolgehalte*

Ons organisme, meer bepaald onze lever, produceert zelf een zekere hoeveelheid cholesterol. 
Maar ook onze voeding zorgt voor aanvoer van cholesterol. 
Is deze aanvoer te groot, dan zal het cholesterolgehalte stijgen en te hoog zijn. 

Gewichtsverlies is dus een zeer doeltreffende manier om het cholesterolgehalte te verlagen. Daarvoor moet u opnieuw kiezen voor een evenwichtige voeding en voor het regelmatig beoefenen van een degelijke fysieke activiteit.

Wat voeding betreft, moet u allereerst de aanvoer van vetstoffen en verzadigde vetten beperken. De etiketten op voedingsmiddelen leren lezen is op dit gebied bijzonder nuttig. Naast de zogenaamde zichtbare vetten, bestaan er inderdaad ook verborgen vetten.


*Zichtbare of verborgen vetten?*

Boter, margarine, room, olie, mayonaise, zichtbaar vet van vlees… zijn zichtbare vetten, waarvan u de gebruikte hoeveelheid kunt inschatten. 
Wanneer u boter smeert op uw boterham, room doet op uw prinsessenbonen of olie gebruikt in een slaatje, dan bepaalt u de gebruikte hoeveelheid zelf.

Maar ook heel wat andere vetten zijn verborgen in de door u gebruikte voedingsmiddelen, zonder dat u weet in welke hoeveelheid ze daarin aanwezig zijn. Soms vermoedt u zelfs niet dat bepaalde voedingsmiddelen vetten bevatten. 

Dat zijn de zogenaamde verborgen vetten. 
Een aantal voorbeelden: 
*fijne vleeswaren, 
*vlees, 
*kaas, 
*melk, 
*zuivelproducten, 
*ijs, 
*eieren, 
*vette vis, 
*chips, 
*frieten, 
*oliehoudende voedingsmiddelen (olijven, avocado, noten, hazelnoten, amandelen, pinda's…) en ook 
*zoete producten (gebak, taartjes, koekjes, luxebroodjes, chocolade…).

Als u etiketten en verpakkingen kunt lezen, kunt u uw dagelijkse aanvoer van vetten halveren, wat uitstekend zou zijn voor uw gewicht en om uw cholesterolgehalte te verlagen.


*Leer de etiketten lezen om gewicht te verliezen en om uw cholesterolgehalte te verlagen*

*Calorietoevoer en energie-inname*
Deze waarde komt overeen met de calorietoevoer per 100 g voedingsmiddelen. Ze wordt gewoonlijk vermeld in kilocalorieën (kcal), soms in kilojoules (kJ). Om te kunnen vergelijken, moet u weten dat 1 kcal = 4,18 kJ.

Goed om te weten: het gaat hier wel degelijk om kilocalorieën of kcal, hoewel we het zeer vaak hebben over "calorieën". Wie "calorie" zegt, bedoelt dus meestal "kilocalorie".

*Percentage vetstoffen*
Sommige producten, zuivelproducten bijvoorbeeld, vermelden het percentage vetstoffen. Opgelet: voor zuivelproducten en kaas, heeft het percentage vetstoffen (vetgehalte of VG) betrekking op het droogextract, met andere woorden op wat zou overblijven van het product mocht men al het water eraan onttrekken. Laten we het voorbeeld nemen van plattekaas met een VG van 43% en 82% water. 100 g plattekaas bevat geen 43 g vetten, maar (100-82) x 43 / 100, hetzij 7,7 g vetten.


*Vet- en vetzuurgehalte* 
Het vetgehalte van een product wordt vermeld in de kolom "vet(ten)". Vaak staan er verschillende waarden zoals het totale vetgehalte, alsook de hoeveelheden verzadigde, onverzadigde en meervoudig onverzadigde vetzuren. Hou het gehalte verzadigde vetzuren zo laag mogelijk, omdat die vetten schadelijk zijn voor het organisme.

Lees ook de lijst van de ingrediënten aandachtig en ga op zoek naar "transvetten of gehydrogeneerde vetten of vetstoffen". Deze vetten, die het resultaat zijn van een industrieel proces, zijn niet goed voor de gezondheid. Beperk dus het gebruik van producten die transvetten bevatten of nog beter, kies gelijkaardige producten waarvan uit de verpakking blijkt dat ze geen transvetten bevatten.

Goed om te weten: de ingrediënten worden vermeld volgens afnemende hoeveelheden. Met andere woorden, hoe hoger een ingrediënt zich op de lijst bevindt, hoe groter de hoeveelheid die men ervan gebruikt voor de productie.


*Aanbevolen dagelijkse hoeveelheid (ADH)*

Door de aanbevolen dagelijkse hoeveelheid (uitgedrukt in %) te raadplegen, verzekert u uzelf ervan dat een bepaalde hoeveelheid van het gebruikte product gedeeltelijk of volledig voldoet aan uw behoeften aan de noodzakelijke voedingsstoffen: eiwitten, vetten, koolhydraten, vitamines, mineralen. Gewapend met deze kennis, kunt u zeker zorgen voor evenwichtige maaltijden!

*Vergeet niet dat alles een kwestie is van evenwicht, noch te veel, noch te weinig, en van een zo gevarieerd mogelijke voeding!* 

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## afra1213

Ook maakt de lever cholesterol aan. Te veel fout cholesterol heeft te maken met het niet voldoende werken van de lever. Als. Lever goed werk hoef je in principe niet naar het cholesterol te te kijken
De lever gaat vaak storen door te veel aan 

Een oplossing is:*** elke dag “echte boerenboter” eten* !! 
Even schrikken maar Becel is namelijk erg slecht voor ons net als cholesterol verlagende medicijnen. 
* 
Er zijn geen cholesterol verlagende medicijnen nodig wanneer je elke dag 
echte boerenboter eet. Er zal dan geen cholesterol probleem ontstaan. 

LET WEL:
Volgens de reguliere meting blijft de cholesterol echter wel te hoog, maar de 
verhouding tussen het goede en slechte cholesterol wordt na enige tijd goed en is 
dus minder gevaarlijk dan een met medicijnen omlaag gebracht cholesterol. 

Je kan boeren boter op brood smeren en je kan er ook in bakken. 
Bij gebruik van boerenboter is de kans op een herseninfarct en hartinfarct. 
geminimaliseerd. 
Rauwe melk van de koe drinken is ook goed tegen cholesterol 
huishouding. Boeren boter elke dag gebruiken in combinatie met melk 
van de koe (rauwe melk) zorgt dat je je geen zorgen hoeft te maken over je cholesterol huishouding.

----------

